
The banal brazenness of telescammers - peter123
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/05/the-brazen-banality-of-telescammers.html
======
quoderat
From my POV, most businesses run this way.

Monsanto making terminator seeds and then suing people whose fields have had
possible accidental cross-pollination? Same thing, larger scale.

I work for an insurance run-off business, and some of the things I've seen --
the scams and lies -- would boggle anyone's mind.

